# Celebrate National Feral Cat Day



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Community Cats Maryland Shelter Project*










Community Cats Maryland shared this photo of their "Give Me Shelter" event! Look at all those shelters, and all those fantastic volunteers ♥

Building shelters for outdoor cats is a great way to keep them comfy in cooler weather.

*************

Components:
We will only be using the 18 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck tubs. You can bring your own 18 gallon Rubbermaid tub, or you can get one from us. Please do not bring any other brands or sizes of tubs as we will not have the proper patterns or supplies to use with them.

We will also be using one 8" X 16" concrete Pavestone for each tub, and again, you can get one from us or you can supply your own. 

We will also be using reflective insulation that we have already purchased in bulk. The 4 foot width of the roll makes pattern cutting a breeze. We no longer need to use any Gorilla Tape to hold components together. So there is no need to purchase any reflective foil insulation and no need to purchase any type of tape. 

We will be using Owens Corning Foamular F 250 3/4 X 24 inch X 8 foot Tongue and Groove Foam. One sheet supplies enough foam insulation for one tub with leftover material. Two sheets supply enough foam insulation for 3 tubs. The sheets may be cut down from 24 in X 8 ft sheets to 24 in X 4 foot sheets for transport in a small car.

We will be using Loctite PL300 Foamboard VOC Adhesive to "glue" the sheets together. One tube supplies enough adhesive for 4 shelters depending on how thickly it is applied.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy National Feral Cat Day! (a day late) I celebrated by giving my two sweet ferals some extra pets and some treats.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Same here. I celebrate Feral Cat Day by waiting on the garage (feral) cats hand and foot. To them, every day is Feral Cat Day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

:worship. Your botth definitely giving them the good life!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i bought my crew a pound of roasted bell & evans organic turkey and about a pound of organic chicken at whole foods. we did start to celebrate a little early (monday night) since i wanted them to have more than one extra special day. i was able to stretch it out and make it last until wednesday morning. 




lyle said:


> Same here. I celebrate Feral Cat Day by waiting on the garage (feral) cats hand and foot. To them, every day is Feral Cat Day.


that is exactly what everybody says about my crew with how much i try to spoil them!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Whaler said:


> i bought my crew a pound of roasted bell & evans organic turkey and about a pound of organic chicken at whole foods. we did start to celebrate a little early (monday night) since i wanted them to have more than one extra special day. i was able to stretch it out and make it last until wednesday morning.


Lucky cats! I was unaware of this official holiday until I read this thread. I have got some making up to do to my bunch.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

That is such an amazing event, with so many people making shelters for the kitties! I don't think my mom will let me put a rubbermaid tub in her yard (I'm living with her while my husband is in SK and I finish school), but I was considering asking my dad next time I see him to help me build a wooden one with "pretty" siding and such, so as it wouldn't offend my mother's aesthetic sensibilities, hahaha. We have in particular one big black male that I see around, but I've never been able to get close enough to see if he's neutered, and I'm not positive as to whether he's feral or if he gets put out by his owners to hunt (not too smart since we're right off the town's main road). There's also a cat that looks like it'd be really expensive, maybe a Himalayan or a Birman, but I don't see it as often and it's so skittish that I can't get within 20 yards. Feral or not, I figure shelter wouldn't hurt them.


----------

